# Our non-golden losses this year



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think Penny's Mom had such a good idea with her golden losses thread, I decided to start one for our other pets.

Mine was W. H. Royal Banner AKA Cotton, Cottonball and Rotten Cotton. A 22 year old Arab gelding I'd had for 10 years. He was so friendly for a horse. He reintroduced me to horses after a 15 or so year layoff.

One of the funniest things he did (and there were many) was he snuck out of the pen last spring and went to the neighbor's at 5:00 am.:doh: when the older lady that lives there came out to chase the **** out of her trash she and Cotton were both surprised! She screamed and he ran for home where it was safe. We were already out looking for him since his tattletale pasturemate had started whinnying as soon as he left our property.

Thanks for the good times little boy.:smooch::smooch:
02/12/1988 - 10/15/2010


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

Aww he is a beauty. I had fostered a morgan mare back when I was younger, she was a great horse. She excaped all the time!!! I always had to go and find her. I rescued her from a neglected owner and she eventaully went back to her and I later found out she got loose and was hit by a semi truck...such a loss there too. Horses are my favorite after goldens, would love to have another one day.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

What a sweet face Teresa. He looks like a love. I know you miss him with a deep ache.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Cotton was gorgeous! I had an Arab back when we had our farm. He was an awesome trail horse with a fantastic personality. We had to sell him when we moved to NC. I have been fortunate this year and the last couple of years and haven't lost any of my pets.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What a gorgeous horse Cotton was. I'm so sorry you lost him, you looked so incredibly happy riding him!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Cotton was absolutely gorgeous...sorry for your loss.
I lost our Lab mix Riley on Jan 12. She was a wonderful dog. I got her for(we adopted her from Petsmart ) my daughter soon after my X husband left us. She was my daughter's world. She had a bad habit of eating underwear....my daughter was always supposed to pick up the poop in the back yard..well she didnt for a while..and for some resaon Riley had gotten into my daughters dirty clothes more thann once I think we were away and my son was watching Riley. ....I guess it was a long time that my daughter didnt pick up the poop..but from my upstairs bedroom window I saw a rainbow of color after a heavy rain...you can imagine why...
heres Riley.....


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

woops forgot to add the pictures...sorry theres so many....I miss her...


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

What a beautiful horse!

I lost my Safety Kitty this year. He was given to me by an ex who didn't want to pay his expenses...I've never been a cat person, but those bright green eyes and and his attempts at conversations won me over in a flash. He was one of those cats that will hold conversations with you. ("Hey, Safety Cat, how was your day?" "Meow! Meow...row." Did you sleep a lot?" "meh.") I miss snuggling with him and nodding off to his quiet purr.










My mother in Law just lost her German Shepard/husky mix, Silka a few weeks ago. She was 10 and died very suddenly.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I lost a very special foster pup. Celia came to me at about 3 months old, suffering from starvation,neglect and severe demodex mange. Celia grew to take a big place in my heart as I helped while she struggled to live,plagued with side effects of the mange medication, not wanting to eat, and some days barely able to walk - she slept lots and loved to snuggle. Once the mange was cured Celia blossomed into a happy, healthy energetic pup whose favorite thing to do was lay in the doggie pool on a hot day. She was ready for adoption after being with me for several months - and was adopted by a wonderful family that I felt in my heart would give her all that she deserved. A few weeks later I recieved the most devastating news - Celia had panicked and escaped from her dad and tragically hit by a car and died. I cried for days - it still seems so wrong that this wonderful pup who had struggled so hard to live, should have her life cut short at seven months by a freak accident. I continue to foster with Celia always in my heart, so that others like her can receive a second chance at life.








Miss you Celia.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Safety Kitty and Celia were so adorable and loved. So sorry for your losses.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Our beloved samoyed, snobear...*

Our beloved Samoyed, Male, Snobear, who was 10 years, 3 months old, went to the bridge very suddenly with Ken and I there, on March 27, 2010, when Hemangiosarcoma was discovered on his liver!!


We miss and love you so MUCH, SNOBEAR!!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

My GunMan (Gunner) Lost in June.
This photo was taken last winter - doing his favorite thing in the world: chasing his dumbbell in the snow.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My Dad died January 7, 2001. He and I always had a special bond since I was the closest thing to a boy he had and my Mother told him they were done with kids at 4. He and I would cook up a storm and he would invite 75 - 100 people.:uhoh:

I had been riding Cotton at a local stable for about 6 months, but was not going to buy him since I would have to board him adn it just wassn't the ideal time.

Losing my Dad made me realize that we never know how long we have. I bought Cotton January 17, 2001. He gave me almost 10 years of love and joy. I try to remember that if there is something I really want or want to do and it is within my means to NOT WAIT.


----------



## Nasubi77 (Dec 1, 2010)

Sally was my mom and dad's big ol' lab mix. In June, she was over 12 and in failing health and it was thought that she would have to be put to sleep. But the vet tried a last ditch treatment effort and she recovered. That treatment bought her a few more months.

Last week, she started failing again. Unable to lift herself to her feet, she stopped eating and you could just tell she was in pain. So, the vet helped her to the Rainbow Bridge on Friday Dec 3. She was 13.

Here are some words my mom wrote: 


> Sally was our rest area dog. We found her as a big goofy starving puppy at a rest area on I-85 in Georgia. Looking at her dinner plate sized feet, I mentioned she would be rather large. My husband said, "Well, maybe she won't be *too* big." In her prime, she weighed just over 120 pounds. She was obviously part Lab, mixed with perhaps Great Dane and something houndy. She always enjoyed riding in the car, even from that very first trip home, always associating her leash with a good time to follow.
> 
> Sally liked people and wanted to be in the midst of whatever was happening. She did not like other dogs, and in her day was fearsome to strange dogs, although she tolerated our dogs as long as they were submissive. In her later years, she was more mellow, seeing as how she could no longer get around as she once did. She also hated vultures. She paid no attention to other birds, crows, hawks, even turkeys, but seeing a buzzard overhead really set her off. As recently as last week, she was barking at one high overhead. She ignored cats.
> 
> ...












RIP sister Sally. See you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------

